

Facebook wants you before you are born - bigmetalman
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2011/12/facebook-wants-you-before-you-are-born/

======
killnine
Creepy, but brilliant.

I'm imagining what it would be like to be born into this world _already_
having a facebook account, to already have begun being tracked, to already
have a web presence. Your parents would manage the account until you came of
certain age, then a present on your birthday could be control of your facebook
account...

~~~
WiseWeasel
I imagine there would be a permanent record of baby photos of you floating in
the ether... the horror... forget about ever working in politics (would _you_
want to be governed by someone who can't even keep their lunch down?).

Then, once you're old enough, you could delete your FB account like a big
girl, or maybe instead use the fact that your parents signed you up as a
convenient excuse to now spend every waking minute of your tween life using
that site as payback.

~~~
Tichy
A lot of people grow up with baby photos all over the place. While we try to
avoid it with our son, I just had to think: I am pretty sure the opposition of
a political candidate would be capable of finding your baby photos no matter
what (like getting them from a friend of the family or whatever).

~~~
WiseWeasel
Sorry, that was an attempt at humor on my part. I don't think having your baby
photos out would be a serious concern, unless maybe your parents dressed you
as baby hitler.

------
quesera
Sounds unlikely. How would that reconcile with their minimum age requirement?
13 years for COPPA compliance, as I understand it -- though I only think about
it when danah boyd brings it up.

~~~
icebraining
COPPA only matters if it's the child the one giving personal information, and
even then, it's legal as long as the parents/legal guardian consent. Pretty
sure unborn children won't be giving out personal information themselves ;)

------
sharth
You are not able to set your relationship status with someone as expected
child. The image he references is not an accurate representation of facebook
today.

~~~
h2s
Yep, I just looked and I can't see this either. It's not true.

~~~
icebraining
Big sites, and FB in particular, are known to roll-out new features to limited
groups before expanding them to everyone. It may be fake, but the fact that it
doesn't appear in your profile doesn't prove that.

------
jasondrowley
Facebook has apparently allowed married couples to announce expected children
for over a year now.

<http://mashable.com/2011/08/01/facebook-expecting-option/>

~~~
read_wharf
Face book has _allowed_ ...

The mind wobbles.

------
flyt
Facebook is a digital representation of people's real-world friend connections
and social graph. It only makes sense to include people's children in that
graph, as they're usually a pretty important part of people's lives.

------
Tichy
Of course you should secure a Facebook vanity URL for your unborn child.

------
read_wharf
I know I'm not the only one - I bought a few domains on variations of my son's
name, which I'll give to him when he turns 18, or earlier if he wants them.

------
ittan
Big brother!

